
Kelly Sommers think about not being a programmer anymore - ruanyf
https://twitter.com/kellabyte/status/1239528224025174018
======
smileypete
>Thanks for the kind words. I just don’t know if I can ship code anymore. The
endless sprints for years, retrospectives that never end, performance reviews.
I just can’t anymore.

Maybe just burned out by Agile???

